# A Kangoo Roo



## kangooroo (Apr 21, 2011)

For anyone who's never seen one, here's my namesake, my Kangoo-Roo.

He was sold last month but there seems to be an increasing curiosity re mini-motorhomes possibly accentuated by the escalating fuel prices....

Renault KangooRoo micro-motorhome


----------



## magbrin (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that the roo is sold............................. but still expect to see you soon
Maybe in an RV:idea:


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 22, 2011)

magbrin said:


> Sorry to hear that the roo is sold............................. but still expect to see you soon
> Maybe in an RV:idea:


 
Hi Magbrin

I'll be along in my 82', 2-storey RV with slide-outs, fully equipped with home cinema, washing machine, tumble dryer and heated swimming pool.  You know me.....!!.  :lol-053:


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 22, 2011)

kangooroo said:


> Hi Magbrin
> 
> I'll be along in my 82', 2-storey RV with slide-outs, fully equipped with home cinema, washing machine, tumble dryer and heated swimming pool.  You know me.....!!.  :lol-053:


 
If you had a garage and a decent garden, I would have put in an offer. Never mind, I'll keep looking.☺


----------

